# Hunting > The Magazine >  BOP Fish and Hunt

## Dougie

After a fantastic walk in the sunshine with *ebf* the day before, it was time to saddle up and head to the train station to catch my bus to Rotorua. Here began my BOP fish and hunt trip.

Travelling on the bus wasnt a new thing for me  I have had many trips from the poking, proding medics at Waiourus health school back to my home in Wellington. This was my first trip that I would pass the camp I used to call home and where I was birthed into the army all those years ago at the Waiouru Marae. I shed a few quiet tears as I passed my mountain on the left and the bus chugged along to Waiotapu. I bailed out with my two bags and secured a spot outside on the edge of the highway and waited for *Mucko* to arrive.

Much to my surprise, a young fit farmer bowled up in his well-loved Commodore (not! The poor thing was in need of some basic TLC!) and we headed back to his whare to drop the bags and go pull some tits. I really enjoyed learning more about both *Mucko* and the cows he looks after. The sunny weather snuck away on us and we made it home for dinner with the fresh smell of rain on our backs. After eating like a king  venison steaks for dinner, I mean really what else could it be - I headed out the back to send some 243 rounds down range. Unfortunately the Howa wasnt prepared to hit a barn door so I arrived home a little discouraged. We stayed up and talked over the kids under foot and all got to bed a few hours later than we really should have. A blink of an eye and the alarm was going off. It was time to get some fish.

The toll highway at Tauranga couldnt have come sooner. I was really excited to meet the rest of the gang and of course learn a bit about the art of fishing. I was stoked with a big fatherly hug from *Scribe*. Id waited too long to meet him and instantly enjoyed his company. We all sorted the last few logistical tasks and boarded the ship. The post introduction quiet didnt last long. We were straight into the jokes, stories, bets and plans for the weekend.

*Oneshotkill* it was fantastic to meet your brilliant partner. *Mucko* your family and friends are absolute gems and I enjoyed their company. We all managed to pull something up on board throughout the day. *Mohawk* and *Oneshotkill* got a quick dive in which resulted in a gift for the farm owner who allowed us access for the hunt. The highlight of the fishing for me was the entertainment of a mad Scotsman charter guide running about like a headless chicken when a shark decided he might like to nibble on the fish we were catching. What a sight! The shark was awesome, putting on a show of us off the back of the boat and prompting swearing and barely comprehendible directions from the Scotsman.

Once the day was over, I was sporting a great tan sans sunglasses. Luckily during the drive out to the farm land it seemed to fade a bit but not enough to stop the occasional laughter from the boys. Racoon look apparently doesnt pull the guys! 

Well after dark we arrived at the station access to the DOC land wed be hunting. I was very impressed by the driving skills of *oneshotkill*. We had a quad bike loaded with the pilot and *Scribe*, towing the trailer with *Mohawk* and myself holding onto the packs of gear. Our bums suffered but the ultimate sacrifice was by a day pack filled with beers. Needless to say they were left at the quad once we were Oscar Mike down the steep track to the river.

When we had finally made it to the track just after midnight, we were all relieved that no-one had managed to get to know the water on an intimate level. The walk in had the potential to be treacherous at such an hour but by pacing ourselves behind our sensible guide *oneshotkill* we had remained unhurt and mostly dry.

A few hours later *Mohawk* was up to cook himself a meal of a king before heading out. Even with a cellphone alarm right under his nose, *oneshotkill* was out to the world! *Scribe* and I both remained in our bunks and the dog had managed to sneak inside during the night. *Mohawk* was on his own and trudged out the door, determined to bag himself a deer.

Returning empty handed but not without a smile, *Mohawk* found the rest of us sunning ourselves, laughing over the hut logbook entries and telling more yarns. It wasnt long before wed all realised we would learn less in our lifetimes than *Scribe* would have ever forgotten. The man is a true source of knowledge and was happy to impart it with us new young hunters and we were happy to listen. More food cooked by *Mohawk* and then we were ready to set out. The plan was to hunt until darkness fell and then head back to the hut to meet *Scribe* after his wander in the opposite direction.

The weather was hot and we were glad to be crossing the calm river time and time again. We met fresh sign along its banks and stopped often to absorb the information the bush was providing us. Hot on the trail with the breeze in our faces, we steamed up a hill towards our clearing of choice. The sign slowly decreased and we paused for a break. I was sure I could see something bright blue below us through the trees but we couldnt decipher exactly what it was. A few minutes later we were found out by a dog below  he was guarding his masters blue fly sheet home, smack in the middle of our clearing. We scrambled back up the steep bank with the barking ringing in our ears. This whole valley was stuffed now that the possum trapper was not where we were expecting him to be. It was back to square one as we met briefly to compile another plan. There was no time to loose. We pushed quickly through the bush we had only just traversed. We covered ground quickly and sat near a river junction to burn the last few minutes of strong light before returning to our plan B clearings. *Oneshotkill* lead us up a re-entry to a scree slope. I was convinced that our chances were better at the clearings so returned to the bottom to relay the plan to *Mohawk* that we would leave our guide for a few minutes and RV down at the main river just before dark. Surrounded by the roaring of the river we hadnt heard the shots fired by the 308 I had carried all day. *Oneshot* appeared around the corner and with that look on his face, didnt really need to tell us that he had been successful in his venture up the steep cut re-entry. We dumped our packs, briefly congratulated our comrade and powered up the side creek. I met my nemesis Onga Onga while clambering up the bank to retrieve the deer. *Oneshot* explained the events of the hunt as we rounded the corner. The unlucky mob of deer saw four shots in the air before the one barren hind collected two and lay to rest. We laughed that our new friends nickname might not be quite so fitting anymore! We gutted and hung the hind for evening and headed back to camp for a feed and recap of the day with *Scribe*.

During the writers afternoon walk he had found himself and his dog on top of a mob of deer before he knew it. It was such a surprise to both him and the dog that at the moment of a hind touching the scope, the four legged hunter was off like a shot and both the deer and Boy were gone in a flash. *Scribe* had returned to the hut with tired legs, empty hands and dogless.

Our camp mother was quick into his dry gears and onto the cooking. We ate and drank like kings and lit the fire. *Scribes* concoction of Brandy and lime had me in bed and snoring not long after I had finished my feed. In the morning when I finally woke it was to a hot sweat and an empty hut! *Twoshot* and I had both slept well into the morning as the others had gone for an adventure of their own.

After much grumbling, more napping, mad searching for pan relief in the hut supplies box, it was time to bite the bullet and collect the meat from the nights hunt. *Twoshot* took his big, empty pack and all the rope we could find while I remained at the hut nursing a sore gut. Just as he had disappeared into the bush, *Scrbe* and *Mohawk* returned with Boy  she had been hiding sheepishly under the quad trailer during the night. Not much more than an hour later, *Twoshot* arrived with the meat and we cleaned up the hut. Packs packed, floors swept and it was time to head back to the bike. The walk out seemed ten times easier in the light of day. Even still, I was glad to have the support of *Twoshot* as we crossed the last wide, fast flowing section of the river together, grasping each-others heavy packs as we walked. We were nearly done! How fast the weekend had gone. I was glad to climb into the trailer once again and this time be able to enjoy the sights of the farm on the way out.

Once back at the wagons we all agreed we deserved a beer. And much to our surprise, the Castlepoints that no-one could even be bribed into drinking on the boat three days prior, were sitting in the chilly bin  still cold! Other than *Dundee* of course, I had never seen such a reception for a dirty old Castlepoint. We laughed and drank in the sun as *Scribe* signed us books to take home. It was time for the awards to be presented before we parted ways. It was a quick decision to the recipients and the naming of the prizes.


*The Big Four* (Snapper, King Fish, Crayfish, Red Deer)  awarded to *TwoShotKill*

*100% Commitment 0% Reward*  awarded to *Mohawk* for his diligent yet unsuccessful efforts

*All Round Good C**t*  *Mucko* for sticking to the cause and organising such a great event


*Scribe*, Boy and I jumped into our wagon and headed for the farm. I needed to come home with something or else I would surely not be allowed out on another unsuccessful hunt again! Spot x proved results as I neck-shotted a young billy and then a nanny kid for myself. We dragged the meat back to the car and decided that along with the award, *Mucko* deserved a few goat curries for his awesome effort.

Back to the dairy farm for me and I couldnt help myself but to head out with *Muckos* 10/22 for an evening shoot. I bagged the only rabbit I could see and knocked over four magpies for the wild pigs to nibble on later. I arrived back home at 2130 nearly starving to death and was treated with the best hospitality that I surely didnt deserve. I hit the pillow asleep and didnt stir until the alarm went off to get me to the bus in time.

Over the weekend I learned much more than I thought I didnt know. I really appreciated the acts of everyone on this trip and it really was a pleasure to meet every single one of you and your families. Thanks so much to *Mucko* and *Twoshotkill* for organising the fun, *Scribe* for all the free learning that took place and *Mohawk* for being the most committed hunter and best bush chef I've ever had the pleasure of sharing a hut with.

Heres to another one guys. Cheers.



L-R: *Dougie, Boy, Scribe, Twoshotkill* (photographer *Mohawk*)

----------


## Dougie

PS - Big apoologies to *Mohawk*, I don't expect an invite from him ever again but hey that's how things go when you hunt with a noob such as myself. If you believe what *Scribe* lives by, that hind was destined to collect those rounds from *Twoshotkill* and nobody else. Yours will be waiting right around the corner for you too.

----------


## Toby

Nice story, love how it was twoshotkill from the point where he missed.

----------


## Rushy

Top story Dougie.

----------


## Mohawk660

> PS - Big apoologies to *Mohawk*, I don't expect an invite from him ever again but hey that's how things go when you hunt with a noob such as myself. If you believe what *Scribe* lives by, that hind was destined to collect those rounds from *Twoshotkill* and nobody else. Yours will be waiting right around the corner for you too.



Hey dont beat yourself up, we are both still learning the hunting craft. Just a little lack of communication, if I drive 6 hours to a hunting ground 40 mins via quad then , get up every morning at sparrows fart (4-4.20 am) , walk for more than a 4-6 hours each hunting session I am definitely going to walk around a couple more bends just on dusk when there is a higher chance of bagging a deer. So not begin given that chance ,*( "I was convinced that our chances were better at the clearings so returned to the bottom to relay the plan to Mohawk") .* So yer I was more than a little gutting considering there were 4 deer in that mob, but hey with my luck at the moment I'd F%#king miss anyway.

----------


## TimeRider

Sounds like you had a lot of fun, great story

----------


## Neckshot

Fuckn choice! thats hunting notihing goes to plan all the time.I should of made more trophys,good write up Dougie.

----------


## Barefoot

Rushy I think we need to team up and find Mohawk a tame blindfolded deer in the new year, Yes?

----------


## Dundee

Jeezus just seen this write up will have a look later,only one pic? Off too carve a mutton roast.

Back soon. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Jeezus just seen this write up will have a look later,only one pic? Off too carve a mutton roast.
> 
> Back soon.


Now you see Dundee that is the sort of thing that makes me envious.  I was brought up eating mutton and hogget but these days all a man gets is lamb because the Missus doesnt like mutton.  Nothing wrong with lamb but a feed of mutton is something I would give my left nut for.  You are a lucky bugger tonight.

----------


## veitnamcam

Only one pic?
Mohawk im sure your a big boy and can make your own plans/decisions,If all 3 of you had bowled up to 4 shots spot probably would have spooked the lot and seen nothing.
Thats hunting man........Its planning, its knowledge, its skill, but mostly its just plain old luck :Grin:

----------


## Chris

That was a nice read thanks for that Dougie .

----------


## Dougie

Mohawk took a few great pics of the flora around, I'll leave it  to him to put them up 'cos I can't remember all the names  :Thumbsup: 

Here's a few others.

----------


## Lentil

Did you see the rope burn on that hinds leg?. 4 shot had me go in there 4 weeks ago, and I had a hell of a job tying up that bitch to a tree. Seems I should have used 4 ropes for 4 shot!!!
I did get an easy spiker on the walk in up stream past the hut. It was feeding on one of those little grass strips beside the stream.
Great story Dougie.

----------


## Shootm

Nice write up, cheers Dougie :Cool:

----------


## Dougie

> Did you see the rope burn on that hinds leg?. 4 shot had me go in there 4 weeks ago, and I had a hell of a job tying up that bitch to a tree. Seems I should have used 4 ropes for 4 shot!!!
> I did get an easy spiker on the walk in up stream past the hut. It was feeding on one of those little grass strips beside the stream.
> Great story Dougie.


Pretty sure I read your note in the hut log *Lentil*  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Twoshotkill

Well i fair diserve the ribbing im getting.... To the caretakers... feel free to change my name from oneshotkill!!!!!

What dougie and mohawk didnt mention is that it would have been five shots and 2 deer(maybe) if it wasnt for a blody misfire on the first shot!

Thanks to everyone who made the weekend the sucess it was
Great people  in a couple of great locations!

----------


## mucko

> PS - Big apoologies to *Mohawk*, I don't expect an invite from him ever again but hey that's how things go when you hunt with a noob such as myself. If you believe what *Scribe* lives by, that hind was destined to collect those rounds from *Twoshotkill* and nobody else. Yours will be waiting right around the corner for you too.


Thanks Dougie for the great report it was a real shitter to miss the hunt due to work, your a great guest to have kids have finally stopped asking where you are. next years one will be great with the same crew taking to the wild.

----------


## Dougie

Hey I love those kids. I can't wait for wee Elliot to _teach me how to hunt a pig_. Super cute  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Dougie that was a brilliant read,thanks it was worth the wait.I'm sure Scribe will of enjoyed your story too as that is great literature and Scribe being a great author he would appreciate your talent too. :Cool:  :Thumbsup: 

You should send a copy too R&R magazine and F&G mag it was truly a great read and if accepted the reward is $$$ not to mention bragging rights for you writing skills.

Well done men also :Cool:  :Thumbsup:  

Scribe you have the best breed of dog :Wink:  And I love your book (Dustoff for Willie Peters) Will be an honour too met you if I'm up your way and vice versa.





Rushy the roast was brilliant but keep ya left nut cause I don't want it :Psmiley: 

Well done Dougie and gents .......Awesome forum brings awesome results.NZHS :Cool:

----------


## mucko

> Dougie that was a brilliant read,thanks it was worth the wait.I'm sure Scribe will of enjoyed your story too as that is great literature and Scribe being a great author he would appreciate your talent too.
> 
> You should send a copy too R&R magazine and F&G mag it was truly a great read and if accepted the reward is $$$ not to mention bragging rights for you writing skills.
> 
> Well done men also 
> 
> Scribe you have the best breed of dog And I love your book (Dustoff for Willie Peters) Will be an honour too met you if I'm up your way and vice versa.
> 
> 
> ...


Dougie has done a great job showing everyone what they missed out on, i think Scribe has rubbed off a fair bit of skill to this young lady. Scribe signs in under GUEST these days Dundee

----------


## geezejonesy

Great stuff guyz  thx for postin dougie  
Roll on blues n brews  cant wait

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dougie

*Mucko's* curry monster  :Wink:  thanks so much for having me mate, come down and visit me any time!!

----------


## Dundee

Cheers Mucko   And glad to here the Castlepoint are enjoyed up that way too.Always appreciated after a hard days hunt or fish.

 :36 1 11:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:

----------


## outdoorlad

Good report, cheers Dougie

----------


## mucko

> *Mucko's* curry monster  thanks so much for having me mate, come down and visit me any time!!
> 
> Attachment 5411


suss us out some hunting and you never know your luck, i am glad after your long haul you enjoyed your weekend.

----------


## Dundee

Any one get a photo of the square ass after the bus ride? :Psmiley:

----------


## Neckshot

that can was murderd shortly after this picture was taken!

----------


## Dundee

> that can was murderd shortly after this picture was taken!



Celebrating the welcome rain now Neckshot,,got drenched at the river and didn't fall in but last nights spits were a tease :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Neckshot

Yea im happy for you mate,and yet top grass is having dutch mist!!!! funny that.

----------


## gadgetman

Great write up Dougie, and well done to everyone.

----------


## Dougie

> Dougie that was a brilliant read,thanks it was worth the wait.
> 
> You should send a copy too R&R magazine and F&G mag it was truly a great read and if accepted the reward is $$$ not to mention bragging rights for you writing skills.


Hey *Dundee* I sent an email to Rod and Rifle and NZHunter asking if they'd be interested in my story(s). What was the other magazine you suggested?

----------


## geezejonesy

F&G = fish n game  i believe

----------


## Dundee

Yeah thats right,let us know how you get on. :Wink:

----------


## Toby

Not sure its F&G type of story as they are trout and gamebirds.

----------


## gadgetman

> Not sure its F&G type of story as they are trout and gamebirds.


You'd better not forget the proper fish, salmon, or baldbob wont be happy.

----------


## Toby

> You'd better not forget the proper fish, salmon, or baldbob wont be happy.


If they are proper fish they would be up north  :Grin:

----------


## Raging Bull

Cheers *Dougie*.

----------


## Bryan

Looks like you guys (and gal!) had a blast! great write-up Dougie.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dougie

Cheers fellas

----------


## Twoshotkill

> Hey *Dundee* I sent an email to Rod and Rifle and NZHunter asking if they'd be interested in my story(s). What was the other magazine you suggested?


Try NZ OUTDOOR  as well Dougie They are a fantastic Tauranga based hunting mag!

Surely one of them will pick up a story like that and run with it! Not many hunter / fishos can write like you do!!! well done chicky

----------


## Dougie

Thanks Ben it was awesome meeting you and cheers for the lend of the pack  :Thumbsup:  I tried to tee up a hunt before Christmas but got the hard word from the man that he's beginning to forget what I look like so I guess no overnighters for me for a couple weeks  :Wink:  I'll post it up to ya this week. Chur chur.

----------


## Twoshotkill

Ha ha yea i have been getting similar comments from my better half but its been from work rather than hunting!

----------


## Lentil

> Try NZ OUTDOOR  as well Dougie They are a fantastic Tauranga based hunting mag!
> 
> Surely one of them will pick up a story like that and run with it! Not many hunter / fishos can write like you do!!! well done chicky


Agree Oneshot. I got a heap of Stoney Creek gear a few years ago by writing stories for them. As long as you have a few pics, they can tidy the story up a bit, so don't get too hung up on how it looks.

Yes Dougie, that was an entry in the hut book by our party. I didn't read it, so I hope it was OK

----------


## Matt2308

Well done Dougie, thanks for taking the time to share what was obviously a memorable trip with us. :-)

----------


## Dougie

Okay, truth be known, my goat roast kinda sucked. What am I doing wrong? Perhaps I need to do the old white whine trick? It looked great, tasted quite chewy and just kinda weird.

----------


## Raging Bull

Was it a young billy or nanny? I generally only use legs from young nannies/kids. 

Heres a recipe I have used a few times, its great. 

*Marinade (overnight):* 

Smash the first three ingredients with mortar/pestle and then add the remaining ingredients. 
2 large cloves or garlic1/2 teaspoon salt3-4 sprigs of Rosemary (minus the stems)2 Tablespoons of dijon mustard (I use masterfoods)2 Tablespoons of lemon juice1/4 cup of olive or peanut oil 
Coat the roast liberally the night before and chuck it in the fridge.  The next day, ahead of roasting, bring the meat back up to room temperature, place in an oven bag and cook on 160C for 30 minutes and check regularly (every 5 mins).  Goat legs generally don't take long to cook... it will depend on the weight of leg.

----------


## ebf

Billy ?

+1 on nannies or kids

Lots of pepper, cloves, and sloooooooooow cooking

----------


## Toby

Or just shot deer  :Grin:  was the meat dry? Watch gimps vid and cook it like that.

----------


## Dougie

Meat wasn't dry. It was a baby nanny.

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Meat wasn't dry. It was a baby nanny.


Thats a bother,-look on the bright side, if you cant cook well then get your man to do it, frees up your afternoons to go hunting  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

Maybe cookings not for everyone.

----------


## veitnamcam

Age meat.
Cook slow on low heat. Turn up at end to brown.
Simple :Wink: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Twoshotkill

Shit Dougie  If i knew you would get away with taking meat on the bus i would have shoved a leg from the hind in your pack!

----------


## Dougie

> Shit Dougie  If i knew you would get away with taking meat on the bus i would have shoved a leg from the hind in your pack!


Is that the excuse for you fuckers taking all my fish too eh?!  :Wink:  ...bastards!

----------


## dogmatix

Good stuff.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

ya spose too cook it before ya eat it.........well done

----------


## kiwi39

> Okay, truth be known, my goat roast kinda sucked. What am I doing wrong? Perhaps I need to do the old white whine trick? It looked great, tasted quite chewy and just kinda weird.
> 
> Attachment 5484Attachment 5485Attachment 5486


I do mine long and slow, with rashers layered over the top surface and the who.e leg wrapped in wet scrunched up cooking paper.

Long and slow was 100 deg c for 4-5 hours, at the end of which it was falling to bits


Tim

----------


## Twoshotkill

And as i diserve it my name has been changed from ONESHOTKILL to TWOSHOTKILL due to popular demand!!!!!

----------


## Dougie

> And as i diserve it my name has been changed from ONESHOTKILL to TWOSHOTKILL due to popular demand!!!!!


Love it  :Grin:

----------


## Toby

Haha gc

----------


## Lentil

> And as i diserve it my name has been changed from ONESHOTKILL to TWOSHOTKILL due to popular demand!!!!!


Yeah, but you were the only one to get lead in the air and bring home the meat!!

----------


## Dougie

> Yeah, but you were the only one to get lead in the air and bring home the meat!!


_Good_ meat anyway  :Wink:  and all my fish!!!

----------


## Twoshotkill

Fish was nice... thanks Dougie!
Oh Lentil thanks for tieing up the deer for me... next time can you use something a bit less strechy???? every time i shot it would spring back to the tree you tied it too... Mind you it was blody close to the hut!!!
 :Thumbsup:

----------

